# Manti LE bull tag



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys! I drew an archery LE elk tag this year and i'm starting my scouting next weekend after a long vacation in California this week 
If anybody else has a LE or plans to get a spike tag for the area and wants to coordinate some trips let me know! 

I've got my list of spots im willing to share with whoever wants to make a trip down but im always willing to listen to advice or tips from other hunters!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Another cool bull...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the premium tag on the Manti unit would be a sweet tag to have. Lots of ground and so many bulls to see. Hmmm, maybe I should use my 17 pts... Maybe not.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like you've found some nice bulls. That should be a fun hunt. We will be down there for the deer hunt. So hopefully we can push some to ya. How are the deer looking down there?


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Seen lots of good bucks but nothing jaw-dropping so far!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I plan on heading down for the long weekend to do some scouting. I have several points I plan on glossing. Nice bulls.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone have some free time next week from Tuesday to Thursday and would be interested tagging along the last week of my LE hunt? The guy i've been hunting with the majority of the season was just in a motorcycle wreck and will not be able to make it! (He's okay) I'm not looking for someone to give me any spots as we have had no trouble finding bulls. Just looking for another hunter to come up for safety and hopefully pack out reasons! Whether you want to come for a day or multiple days let me know!


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

to friday***


----------

